# Mobile valet in Germany and Belgium



## baz_4

Hey guys, does anyone know anyone who can valet my car in Dusseldorf/Cologne Germany and Brussels Belgium. I am taking a trip to the Spa Grand Prix with a few friends. And would love to get out cars valeted/detailed along the way!

Cheers


----------



## rob3rto

If you are parking where my brother did, wouldn't bother. Unbelievably dusty!


----------

